

Xiaomi MI-TWO Phone: S4 Pro Quad-Core Processor, 2GB RAM For Only $315 - dutchbrit
http://phandroid.com/2012/08/16/xiaomi-announces-mi-two-jelly-bean-s4-pro-quad-core-processor-2gb-ram-and-miui-custom-ui-for-only-315/

======
dutchbrit
Link to their product page (Chinese only unfortunately):
<http://xiaomi.com/mi2>

